
At a rescue facility in Costa Rica, stray dogs roam free - fern12
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/photography/proof/2017/11/land-of-strays/
======
tyingq
_" And, after 11 dogs were found dead a short time ago, Battle worries
neighbors who have been trying to buy the land from her family are resorting
to sordid tactics to destroy her organization"_

It's a pack of 900 dogs roaming hundreds of acres. They are likely doing what
wild dogs do...which places them in danger of being shot, etc. It is a shame
some are dying, but it seems expected.

------
sparrish
This is a disease outbreak waiting to happen. The kindest thing would be to
put them all down rather than to wait for the inevitable suffering.

~~~
uoaei
So are kindergartens. Kids are dirty and get their saliva and snot on pretty
much everything.

Do we do the same thing?

~~~
sparrish
Kindergarteners spend several hours a day together in a clean and controlled
environment. Not 24/7 roaming free in the jungle. Sane folks vaccinate their
children. Placing the same value on a dog as a child is ludicrous.

